# Possible de baisser le niveau choc de Outbrain



## lcxx3d (20 Septembre 2020)

Salut,
Alors de temps en temps, peut etre une fois par an, je desactive AdBlock sur les sites que je visite regulierement pour voir dans quelle direction ils vont, et le reactive a nouveau si la direction ne me plait pas.
On constante que Outbrain vous affiche des pubs qui sont tout juste à la limite sexiste, harcèlement des célébrités sur leur physique, produits tech a la limite de l'escroquerie, cadavres, porno soft, cure miracle pour des choses incurables (acouphene, diabete, etc...) .  On sent bien qu'ils se positionnent juste un cran avant le niveau ou les utilisateurs vont se plaindre.

Je voudrais savoir si c'est possible pour vous de baisser encore le reglage shock_value d'un niveau ?
Si possible, je préférerais voir des pubs pour des produits que j'ai acheté la semaine dernière sur amazon et que je ne compte pas commander avant un an... Ce genre de choses..


----------



## cl97 (21 Septembre 2020)

on est dans une période où on fait le ménage dans nos partenariats. Par exemple on a vire la bannière dégueu qui étaient en permanence en bas dans les forums. On a également saqué les liens verts qui polluait la lecture… Maintenant, il reste ça.

On fera pas forcément quelque chose dans l'immédiat, mais si on pouvait changer ce serait pas mal…


----------



## lcxx3d (21 Septembre 2020)

"Un expert Francais révèle un truc"
Il n'y a jamais rien de révélé derrière.. Je sais, j'ai vérifié
C'est toujours des putaclics sur des sujets médicaux délicats, possiblement incurables, destinés à vous tirer hors du site pour afficher encore plus de trucs qui ne mènent nulle part. Autant faire partenaire avec Zergnet tant que vous y êtes ?

Trois photos bizarres d'anciens présidents
...troublant..
..flippant..
.. pourquoi on n'entend plus parler de...
des faits divers sur Marine Lepen

Je vous invite aussi a aller dans le rabbit hole qu'est l'article qui pretend qu'il se passe quelque chose quand on plante une rose dans une pomme de terre.
Je l'ai fait pour la communauté, et voici un résumé: l'image est extraite d'un article basé sur une vidéo, qui est un tentative par un polonais de faire reprendre une pousse de rosier dans une pomme de terre. Résultat de l'expérience, ca ne marche pas, et il va tenter autre chose une autre fois.
Temps perdu pour tout le monde, mais maintenant l'utilisateur est hors du site.


Faites ceci chaque jour pour (probleme que des gens aimerait résoudre)  + image d'un aliment familier dans un contexte bizarre:
compléments alimentaires à 70€ par mois ou du genre.


Tesla Model 3 est la berline la plus vendue en France
Le segment des berlines s'est effondré ces dernières années en terme de volume, plus la crise du COVID-19  a encore empiré les choses, et il se trouve par un concours de circonstances, que ce modele de voiture dans ce segment particulier est en premier....

Je ne parle même pas de ces thumbnails sexistes:

"Cette partie du corps que la plupart des gens oublient de se laver"
Une jeune femme refoulée du musée d'Orsay à cause de son décolleté
Qu’est-ce que votre posture lorsque vous êtes assis dit de vous ?
Cette femme a voulu impressionner les hommes sur la plage. Elle va le regretter



Koh Lanta : la surprenante reconversion d'Alexandra choque les internautes

L'aventurière finaliste de Koh-Lanta : l’île des Héros a décidé de changer de carrière. La coach sportive de zumba a en effet rejoint la police municipale de Saint-Malo (Ille-et-Vilaine).

Il pique une aiguille dans une banane et regarde ce qui se passe ensuite ! Ce tour est super pratique !




Donc oui je comprends que vous ayez besoin de monétiser le site, mais comprenez que vous agressez un segment de votre audience. Apres je doute que je vous donne une information que vous n'avez pas déjà... En ce qui me concerne, les memes informations sont disponibles sur macrumors, et ils se content d'essayer de me vendre des iphones ou des choses que j'ai acheté la semaine dernière.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Septembre 2020)

Passe un coup de la version gratuite de Malwarebytes (https://fr.malwarebytes.com/mac/) au cas où, on ne sait jamais


----------



## lcxx3d (21 Septembre 2020)

Désolé, je n'ai pas trouvé la version FreeBSD. De toute façon, je pense que mes résultats sont faciles à répliquer non ?
Je confirme que rien n'injecte de malvertistement dans mon navigateur, même si je comprends que c'est une possibilité à explorer de nos jours..


----------



## lcxx3d (21 Septembre 2020)

Autre exemple tiré d'une publicité pour des panneaux solaires:

-> demande des informations  sur le logement (pour integrer dans une base de donnees), plus une adresse email

-> Le site est impossible a contacter:
pas de telephone, et pour l'email donné:

Your message wasn't delivered to contact@panneaux-transition-ecologique.fr because the address couldn't be found, or is unable to receive mail.

Ca inspire confiance.


----------



## lcxx3d (2 Octobre 2020)

Hasard du calendrier ou pas, je constate qu'il n'y a plus de traces d'Outbrain.
Je vais même *peut-être* considérer la validation d'un panier contenant un raspberry 5 chez un de vos annonceurs (Yadom)  qui a l'air d'être une entreprise respectable, contrairement aux horreurs qu'il y avait il y a 10 jours. J'en avais besoin de toute façon pour une imprimante 3D...


----------



## cl97 (12 Octobre 2020)

alors on a changé de prestataire et on a pris la solution de Google depuis une grosse dizaine de jours. Ca m'a l'air moins crade mais on suit cela de près.


----------



## lcxx3d (12 Octobre 2020)

cl97 a dit:


> alors on a changé de prestataire et on a pris la solution de Google depuis une grosse dizaine de jours. Ca m'a l'air moins crade mais on suit cela de près.


MERCI
Ca ne pique plus les yeux. Du tout.

J' espère que ça vous conviendra niveau financier.


----------

